

Break the cycle of broken builds - snprbob86
http://blog.brandonbloom.name/2009/02/break-cycle-of-broken-builds.html

======
snprbob86
I'm mostly writing these blog posts for myself. They help me to solidify my
opinions and grant me an opportunity to hone my writing skills.

Some small part of me is writing this for others to read, but that part of me
just greedily seeks feedback. I figure that I might as well continue to submit
them here. If anyone can provide constructive criticism, it is the HN
community.

